# Ángel anunciador



## Ei Psiu!

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo un cuento de Juan José Arreola y tengo un dificultad...
Así va el texto:

"La cortesía no es mi fuerte. En los autobuses suelo disimular esta carencia con la lectura o el abatimiento. Pero hoy me levanté de mi asiento automáticamente, ante una mujer que estaba de pie, *con un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador*. 
La dama beneficiada por ese rasgo involuntario lo agradeció con palabras tan efusivas, que atrajeron la atención de dos o tres pasajeros." 

A mí me enteresa esta frase en negrita: ¿"ángel anunciador" se refiere a la mujer ante cual el narrador se levanto de su asiento o al narrador mismo?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Lurrezko

Según yo lo entiendo, se refiere a la mujer.

Un saludo


----------



## Marxelo

El ángel anunciador es una figura de la imaginería cristiana que representa al ángel que trae los mensajes de Dios a los hombres. Una especie de mensajero. En este caso compara a la mujer que encuentra en el colectivo con este tipo de ángel.


----------



## hual

Hola

Con la expresión ángel anunciador o ángel de la anunciación se suele aludir al ángel Gabriel o a alguien, de género masculino, que por su aspecto o su actitud se le asemeje.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Ei Psiu!*
Para mí lo que resaltaste en negrita se refiere a la mujer.



hual said:


> Con la expresión ángel anunciador o ángel de la anunciación se suele aludir al ángel Gabriel o a alguien, de *género masculino*, que por su aspecto o su actitud se le asemeje.



**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Lurrezko

_Con un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador_ me evoca la imagen de alguien de aspecto grave, casi hierático, a la espera de comunicar algo trascendente. Sea hombre o mujer. Una evocación muy subjetiva, obviamente.

Un saludo


----------



## Peón

Comparto la opinión de los compañeros.

Pero quizás la duda surja de esa coma después de "automáticamente" que hace pensar al lector que "ante una mujer que estaba de pie" se trata de una frase que puede ser separada de la oración principal (no tengo idea cómo se llama ese recurso).  Ello podría llevar a pensar que el narrador cambia de actitud: tristemente sentado en el asiento del autobús, se levanta cual angel anunciador ante la presencia de la mujer.


----------



## cbrena

Peón said:


> Comparto la opinión de los compañeros.
> 
> Pero quizás la duda surja de esa coma después de "automáticamente" que hace pensar al lector que "ante una mujer que estaba de pie" se trata de una frase que puede ser separada de la oración principal (no tengo idea cómo se llama ese recurso).  Ello podría llevar a pensar que el narrador cambia de actitud: tristemente sentado en el asiento del autobús, se levanta cual angel anunciador ante la presencia de la mujer.


A mí esa coma también me hace pensar que es el pasajero del autobús el que se levanta como un ángel anunciador; para anunciar el asiento cedido.

(¿Cómo se puede conseguir la *foto* de un ángel sin el uso del fotoshop?)


----------



## Peón

cbrena said:


> A mí esa coma también me hace pensar que es el pasajero del autobús el que se levanta como un ángel anunciador; para anunciar el asiento cedido.
> 
> (¿Cómo se puede conseguir la *foto* de un ángel sin el uso del fotoshop?)



Sip. Si esas dos comas existen en el texto original esta sería una posibilidad más que probable.


----------



## Quiviscumque

1) El sexo de los ángeles no es fácil de determinar.
2) "Ángel anunciador" es un más bien pleonástico. Seguro que Arreola lo sabía, pero así quiso evitar las connotaciones que tiene asociar "ángel" y "mujer".
3) Por ello, en mi modesta opinión, que coincide con la del estimado Lurrezko, el ángel es la mujer que estaba ante el narrador.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Coincido con Marxelo, que primero lo dijo, y con quienes creen que el ángel anunciador es la mujer ante la que el otro se levanta.


----------



## cbrena

Además de por las dos comas (y principalmente por la segunda), para mí la imagen evocada por el "ángel anunciador" incluye siempre la postura de su brazo derecho, señalando.

Puedo conseguir hacer una segunda lectura pensando que la señora es la que tiene "aspecto" de ángel anunciador, pero me costó una segunda lectura; tanto por la imagen que me evoca como por la forma de estar narrado.

Saludos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Por la continuación del texto, no hay duda de que quien tiene un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador es la mujer: "... La dama beneficiada por ese *rasgo* involuntario lo agradeció...".

Lo que no acabo de comprender es la imagen que el autor pretende evocar con "ángel anunciador". Si dijera sólo ángel, pensaría en alguien de cara dulce que inspira buenos sentimientos, pero al añadir "anunciador", la verdad es que el texto me despista un poco. Quizá, con lo de anunciador, se intente transmitir la imagen de que él estaba sentado y ella de pie (incluso con el brazo apuntando hacia arriba, ya que seguramente estaría asida a la barra del techo del autobús para no caerse), que suele ser la imagen típica que todos tenemos del ángel que anuncia a María la concepción.


----------



## cbrena

Jaime Bien said:


> Por la continuación del texto, no hay dudas de que quien tiene un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador es la mujer: "... La dama beneficiada por ese *rasgo* involuntario lo agradeció...".


 Bueno, no me queda tan claro. No olvidemos esta acepción de* rasgo*:

Acción noble y generosa:
_rasgo heroico_


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Bueno, no me queda tan claro. No olvidemos esta acepción de* rasgo*:
> 
> Acción noble y generosa:
> _rasgo heroico_



Ah, no. Si sacas buenos argumentos no vale.

Pero me gusta la idea de Jaime: la postura de la señora (brazo en alto sujetándose a la barra) es la que evoca la imagen de un ángel anunciador. 

Un saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

cbrena said:


> Bueno, no me queda tan claro. No olvidemos esta acepción de* rasgo*:
> 
> Acción noble y generosa:
> _rasgo heroico_



Creo que seria un tanto enrevesado: ¿gesto heroico involuntario el mero hecho de ceder el asiento? Pero todo es posible .


----------



## Peón

Jaime Bien said:


> Por la continuación del texto, no hay duda de que quien tiene un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador es la mujer: "... La dama beneficiada por ese *rasgo* involuntario lo agradeció...".




En esto sigo a *cbrena.* Más aún, para mí no hay duda de que el *rasgo involuntario* se refiere al acto de ceder el asiento, no al rasgo de ángel de la mujer.  

No olvidemos que el narrador se describe como alguien falto de cortesía, que se hace el tonto -ya sea simulando leer o estar distraído- para no dar el asiento. Pero ahora, sin saber por qué, *automáticamente*, le da el asiento  a la dama. (Uno se lo imagina cambiando de actitud, saltando del asiento, ¿como ángel anunciador?). A eso se refiere el *rasgo involuntario*, que en el caso del narrador sí es una acción casi heroica, teniendo en cuenta sus antecedentes. 

Saludos.


----------



## cbrena

Jaime Bien, ¿y por qué se benefició la dama por ese *rasgo*, entonces? 

(Simpático hilo).


----------



## Peón

cbrena said:


> ¿Y por qué se benefició la dama por ese *rasgo*, entonces?
> 
> (Simpático hilo).




Claro Watson.

Cada vez estoy más convencido de que el ángel anunciador es el narrador.


----------



## Lurrezko

En ese caso, qué poco le hubiera costado a este Arreola redactar el texto para que no fuera anfibológico, hombre:

_Pero hoy me levanté de mi asiento automáticamente, *con un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador,*__ ante una mujer que estaba de pie._

Claro que nos chafaría la distracción.

Un saludo


----------



## hual

Porque ahora ya no se encuentra de pie, sino sentada.


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> En ese caso, qué poco le hubiera costado a este Arreola redactar el texto para que no fuera anfibológico, hombre:
> 
> _Pero hoy me levanté de mi asiento automáticamente, *con un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador,*__ ante una mujer que estaba de pie._
> 
> Claro que nos chafaría la distracción.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo pensé lo mismo al leer por primera vez el hilo. Pero ya sabes...los escritores tienen razones que los meros lectores no entendemos....


----------



## Peón

hual said:


> Porque ahora ya no se encuentra de pie, sino sentada.



Me perdí...


----------



## Duometri

Imagino que lo de _ángel anunciador _hace referencia a la imagen que vemos en los belenes de varios pastores sentados alrededor del fuego y un ángel de pie, ante ellos, anunciándoles el nacimiento de Jesús. Supongo que se refiere a esa sensación de ver desde abajo a un ser magnífico como un ángel o, en este caso, la señora en cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## cbrena

Peón said:


> Claro Watson.


Evidente, estimado Holmes. 



hual said:


> Porque ahora ya no se encuentra de pie, sino sentada.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Me permito hacer un cambio en el texto para intentar comprender si tiene sentido considerar que el ángel anunciador es el narrador:

"La cortesía no es mi fuerte. En los autobuses suelo disimular esta carencia con la lectura o el abatimiento. Pero hoy, ante una mujer que estaba de pie, me levanté de mi asiento automáticamente *con un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador. *La dama beneficiada por ese rasgo involuntario lo agradeció con palabras tan efusivas, que atrajeron la atención de dos o tres pasajeros".

_Peón_, ¿te parece que tenga sentido "levantarse con un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador"? Si normalmente el narrador es una persona no muy cortés, ¿cuál fue el resorte que esta vez le hizo actuar de manera diferente? ¿Simplemente una mujer que estaba de pie?

Creo que no cabe más opción que considerar que es el rasgo (la imagen, la postura) angelical de la mujer lo que le hace actuar de manera automática y cederle el asiento.

*Edito*: veo ahora la ristra de nuevos mensajes. _Cbrena_, la mujer se benefició de poseer un rasgo angelical, ya que esto fue lo que hizo que nuestro amigo narrador (ya lo podemos considerar como tal, me refiero a amigo) le cediera el asiento.


----------



## hual

Peón said:


> Me perdí...



Peón:

En un mensaje anterior preguntabas: 

¿Y por qué se benefició la dama por ese *rasgo*, entonces?

Lo que quise decirte es que gracias al noble anuncio del narrador, la mujer pudo sentarse.


----------



## Peón

Jaime Bien said:


> Me permito hacer un cambio en el texto para intentar comprender si tiene sentido considerar que el ángel anunciador es el narrador:
> 
> "La cortesía no es mi fuerte. En los autobuses suelo disimular esta carencia con la lectura o el abatimiento. Pero hoy, ante una mujer que estaba de pie, me levanté de mi asiento automáticamente *con un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador. *La dama beneficiada por ese rasgo involuntario lo agradeció con palabras tan efusivas, que atrajeron la atención de dos o tres pasajeros".
> 
> _Peón_, ¿te parece que tenga sentido "levantarse con un vago aspecto de ángel anunciador"? Si normalmente el narrador es una persona no muy cortés, ¿cuál fue el resorte que esta vez le hizo actuar de manera diferente? ¿Simplemente una mujer que estaba de pie?
> 
> Creo que no cabe más opción que considerar que es el rasgo (la imagen, la postura) angelical de la mujer lo que le hace actuar de manera automática y cederle el asiento.
> 
> ¿Por qué no se puede tener un "vago aspecto de ángel anunciador"? Pero todo puede ser y en ese caso ambas posibilidad valen.
> 
> 
> *Edito*: veo ahora la ristra de nuevos mensajes. _Cbrena_, la mujer se benefició de poseer un rasgo angelical, ya que esto fue lo que hizo que nuestro amigo narrador (ya lo podemos considerar como tal) cediera el asiento.




Muy divertido el hilo.


Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

El aspecto angelical de la mujer es involuntario porque ella no lo pretende tener y también porque es el narrador quien percibe esta imagen de la cual ella, obviamente, no es consciente. Lo de "involuntario" iría también ligado a la expresión "vago aspecto" que utiliza el narrador, dando a entender que es él (y sólo él) quien percibe esa imagen.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hay que ver el juego que da este Arreola. Me voy volando a comprar las obras completas, para polemizar a gusto estas fiestas.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Quiviscumque

"Ángel" (griego) y "nuncio" (latín) es chispa más o menos lo mismo: mensajero.

Me habéis convencido:

El mensajero era el narrador, quien levantándose anunciaba a la mujer la llegada a Atocha.

El rasgo heroico era el de la mujer, quien viajaba, expuesta a todos los peligros, en un medio de transporte colectivo.

P.D.. ¿Se ha adelantado este año el hilo del 28 de diciembre?


----------



## Peón

Quiviscumque said:


> P.D.. ¿Se ha adelantado este año el hilo del 28 de diciembre?




Nos has descubierto...


----------

